# I need help!!!!!!!!!



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

OK PEOPLE I NEED HELP. FISH ARE BITING AT BOB SYKES LIKE THERES NO TOMORROW AND I CANT CATCH THEM ALL MYSELF! IVE SEEN SO MANY BIG FISH!!! I WOULDNT BE SURPRISED IF JEREMY WADE APPEARED OUT HERE. MY PHONE IS DEAD SO NO PICS AVAILABLE. BATTLED A MASSIVE RAY AS WELL AS REELED IN HALF OF WHAT MAY HAVE BEEN A 20" REDFISH. PEOPLE HAVE GOTTEN LOTS OF TROUT, BLUES, AND REDS HAVE BEEN CAUGHT AS WELL AS TWO FLOUNDER AND A STARTLING NUMBER OF GAFTTOP SAIL CATS. LANDED 4 OF THEM OVER 7LBS SO FAR. WE'VE LANDED SO MANY TROUT MY BUDDY HAS CLEANED THEM SEASONED AND STARTED THE FISH COOKER AND FRYING THEM. IF ANY OF YOU ARE AROUND COME BY THERE IS PLENTY OF FISH, FRIES AND SODAS! IM IN THE TAPOUT SHIRT THAT SAYS MONSTER ON THE BACK MY BRO IS THE GIANT(6'7") GUY IN THE ALABAMA JERSEY, IM XENE AND MY BUDDY IS ROCKY. JUST MADE ME A GIANT SCOOBY-DOO SIZED SANDWICH WITH 6 FILLETS(3 WHITE TROUT) LETTUCE, TOMATOES, MIRACLE WHIP AND KETCHUP WITH FRIES AND 3 CANS OF COKE. I'VE DUBBED THIS DISH AS "THE FISHERMAN'S DELIGHT":thumbsup: COME, MY FRIENDS


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

LOUD NOISES! Sound like a good time. I would be there if I wasn't so far away in Destin.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

So,let me get this straight, you catching abundant amount of fish on Sike's frying and serving sandmaches on sight?

Damn too cool!

Jimmy


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

He aint lying been there the past couple of days. The Fish are there.


----------



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

jjam said:


> So,let me get this straight, you catching abundant amount of fish on Sike's frying and serving sandmaches on sight?
> 
> Damn too cool!
> 
> Jimmy


You got it! :thumbsup:


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

AVIDfisherman said:


> He aint lying been there the past couple of days. The Fish are there.


Not looking to fish, just a fishin sammich served fresh on sight!!!

Thanks for the tip!!!

Jimmy


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

850lover said:


> You got it! :thumbsup:


way too cool, how much longer is the Sike's bridge open fryer a cookin?

Jimmy


----------



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

I still have about 15 pieces left. this big guy just took out 11 fillets! these people can eat!!!! We've cooked a total of 85 fish. Glad it was 5 of us taking turns cooking


----------



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

jjam said:


> way too cool, how much longer is the Sike's bridge open fryer a cookin?
> 
> Jimmy


Rocks is cooking more now


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

jjam said:


> Not looking to fish, just a fishin sammich served fresh on sight!!!
> 
> Thanks for the tip!!!
> 
> Jimmy


That does sound good.. if i didnt have to work tomorrow id be there.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

"That does sound good.. if i didnt have to work tomorrow id be there."

Me too! sound like an awesome time and great eats.

You guys are living the good life fo sho!!

Jimmy


----------



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

jjam said:


> "That does sound good.. if i didnt have to work tomorrow id be there."
> 
> Me too! sound like an awesome time and great eats.
> 
> ...


It was a great night with great friends and a great time. After eating 3 of my trademark "fisherman's delight" dishes and 6 sodas and cooking a grand total of 120 fish and 6 bags of fries we are calling it a night. Gonna stop by krispy kreme and pick up 2 dozen and head home.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

850lover said:


> It was a great night with great friends and a great time. After eating 3 of my trademark "fisherman's delight" dishes and 6 sodas and cooking a grand total of 120 fish and 6 bags of fries we are calling it a night. Gonna stop by krispy kreme and pick up 2 dozen and head home.


DANG!!!

Jimmy


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Are you going to be there around lunch time today? I could sure go for a fish sammy. Sounds like you guys had quite a great night. Thanks for the invite, 850! O*D*W


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

good job 850 on the catch and taking care of the PFF gang. That sounds a lot better than the 20$ bag of Mc Donalds that LP and I devoured . Any signs of the giant grouper or bullsharks last night? UGLY


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

what is bait of choice? rig of choice?


----------



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> Are you going to be there around lunch time today? I could sure go for a fish sammy. Sounds like you guys had quite a great night. Thanks for the invite, 850! O*D*W


Couldn't make it today had to take my dogs to the vet


----------



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

Ugly 1 said:


> good job 850 on the catch and taking care of the PFF gang. That sounds a lot better than the 20$ bag of Mc Donalds that LP and I devoured . Any signs of the giant grouper or bullsharks last night? UGLY


Oh yes! The grouper were between the pilings big time but wouldnt cooperate now that I have strong enough line to go after them. Going back out tomorrow with a vengence.


----------



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

flex said:


> what is bait of choice? rig of choice?


used squid and whole pinfish


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

interesting post thks for posting and keep up the good work (fishing)


----------

